
Climate of Complete Certainty - gist
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/opinion/climate-of-complete-certainty.html
======
gist
Some of what happened after the column was published:

[http://nypost.com/2017/04/28/times-columnist-blasted-by-
nast...](http://nypost.com/2017/04/28/times-columnist-blasted-by-nasty-left-
for-climate-change-piece/)

